# M16 SKY - Now with 11j Split Rims...



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Who said 11j all round would not fit??? Well, they fit and there's still room left!!

Picked these babies up on the weekend...SSR 3 Piece Split Rims :smokin: 

They are so wiiide and make the GTR look so much meaner now  

Pics:





































Sorry pic quality is cr*p

So there you go R33 GTR's can run 11j no problem, didnt even have to roll any arches! I would say thats the max though.

I have a couple of other things i'll be dong to the exterior in the next month or so, will put up some PROPER pics when all is done


----------



## FRANKY BOY (Sep 8, 2004)

Boom, hello sausage......

They look naughty mate...... thought you were selling this though!!!!!:smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

:smokin: :smokin: Nice one Faz..

Looks Mean.
Black is the best for wheels mate. Good choice.

Mick


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

FRANKY BOY said:


> Boom, hello sausage......
> 
> They look naughty mate...... thought you were selling this though!!!!!:smokin:


No longer, she's gonna be finished off bodywise 

Next year...maybe RB30??? Who knows...


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

FRANKY BOY said:


> Boom, hello sausage......



WHAT?????:banned: :banned: :banned: :banned: :banned: 


Mick


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

m6beg said:


> :smokin: :smokin: Nice one Faz..
> 
> Looks Mean.
> Black is the best for wheels mate. Good choice.
> ...


Thanks Mick....looks much better in person. Especially driving behind it, looks really wide.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

this car is absolutly stunning...looks great

are they same width on front and rear?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Dohc said:


> this car is absolutly stunning...looks great
> 
> are they same width on front and rear?


Thanks

Yes but front is +19 offset and rears are +16 offset so the rears are slightly larger dishes


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Very nice Faz, they really really suit the car. Good job


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

whats the make and tyre size? any pics from side view?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

GTRules said:


> whats the make and tyre size? any pics from side view?


Yokohama Advan's all round 265/35/18's 

Think i have a couple more from the side...

Thanks Dale


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Have to say they look good but I'd also have to say the tyres look narrow for the rims - and that's why they fit under the arches - I know that's the way a lot of people seem to run them these days but with an 11" rim wouldn't it normally need around a 295 width tyre... otherwise aren't there going to be performance and safety considerations?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice to see you dont sell this lovely car,whhels look good,but roll the arches and put wider tyres on


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Looks awesome Faz. Really like the SSR's, and in black you lucky git.
Good work fella :thumbsup:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Cheers, yep SSR III's in Black, i knew i had to have them! 

Found a couple more pics, i'll put them up


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Look's good Faz,

You mind those kerb's now as I found out to my cost when I fitted my TE37's   

I agree with blue34 on the the tyre size though! 11" x 25mm = 275 at least:squintdan 

Regards,

Dave


----------



## ma1lik (May 17, 2005)

Nice one mate!! looks lush. RB30 food for thought lol..


----------



## ma1lik (May 17, 2005)

m6beg said:


> WHAT?????:banned: :banned: :banned: :banned: :banned:
> 
> 
> Mick


I think he was looking for the full english breakfast thread :chuckle: 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/61804-so-called-english-breakfast.html


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

ok had my cameraphone set to Night Mode, so these should be a little better!




























Will give the tyres a thought but thicker tyres may mean I get a lot more rubbing...but i'll look into it


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Ah, so you bought them anyway! 

looking really good, I must say.

Told you they'd fit:chuckle:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

MADsteve said:


> Ah, so you bought them anyway!
> 
> looking really good, I must say.
> 
> Told you they'd fit:chuckle:


Yeah Steve, thought f**k it i'll make 'em fit...but you were right :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Dan E (Feb 4, 2005)

MADsteve said:


> Told you they'd fit:chuckle:


As did I  Looks awesome.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks cool 

Affected the handling much being so wide ?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Dan E said:


> As did I  Looks awesome.


Cheers Dan, worth the trip eh???


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Faz Choudhury said:


> Yeah Steve, thought f**k it i'll make 'em fit...but you were right :bowdown1: :bowdown1:



mate, you should've given me a bell and we could've met up!:smokin:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

MADsteve said:


> mate, you should've given me a bell and we could've met up!:smokin:


you have pm Steve


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Snowfiend said:


> Looks cool
> 
> Affected the handling much being so wide ?


If anything its lighter??? Turning circle was horrendous anyway on my 9.5j's, still pretty much the same. The back feels a lot more planted though going round corners


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Faz Choudhury said:


> The back feels a lot more planted though going round corners


blimey, if you angled the rear wing downwards the grip would be phenomenal then:bowdown1:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

MADsteve said:


> blimey, if you angled the rear wing downwards the grip would be phenomenal then:bowdown1:


Do-Luck drag spoiler maybe?? Don't tempt me...please!


----------



## blue boy (Aug 15, 2006)

super mental, nice one


----------



## doctawoo (Oct 27, 2004)

your car just gets better and better, but then i expect nothing less of you, nice choice :smokin:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

looking fantastic bro


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

That looks great dude!


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

stuning:smokin: , looks great faz:thumbsup:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments guys, much appreciated!

I'll be posting up pics once the cars done in a month or so, but just wanted people to know that 11j fits a GTR no probs


----------



## RSAndy (Jul 10, 2006)

awesome looking, makes me wanna keep my car now!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

RSAndy said:


> awesome looking, makes me wanna keep my car now!


You know you want to!


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Faz Choudhury said:


> Thanks
> 
> Yes but front is +19 offset and rears are +16 offset so the rears are slightly larger dishes


Is it ok to have different offset from fron to rear as long as it is same width?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Dohc said:


> Is it ok to have different offset from fron to rear as long as it is same width?


Yes, you need to have the same rolling radius (ie. width/tyre size) but how far they stick out is irrelevant


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Looking good faz, suit the car very much:thumbsup: , (and they wiiiiide!!! )


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

They do look rather nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Faz Choudhury said:


> Thanks for all the comments guys, much appreciated!
> 
> I'll be posting up pics once the cars done in a month or so, but just wanted people to know that 11j fits a GTR no probs**


** Wheel/tyre size dependant.

I bet it wouldn't be so easy if they were 19"s. Mine were 10.5" & they rubbed like a pig. But then mine was very low I guess.


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

Faz, looks stunning mate, but i can't see what tyre size your running?


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

looking sweet mate, glad to see your keeping her!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

-C- said:


> ** Wheel/tyre size dependant.
> 
> I bet it wouldn't be so easy if they were 19"s. Mine were 10.5" & they rubbed like a pig. But then mine was very low I guess.


can't get much lower than mine - about an inch from the floor

i meant in 18" (which is the most common size on an r33) 11j is ok. Dont think tyre size would be much of an issue as i have 265/35/18 and theres still more room for bigger tyres


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

What is the offset on front and rear?

Do you think I could fit 11inches rims under my R32 GTR with same offset as you
(but not same wheels thou)


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Dohc said:


> What is the offset on front and rear?
> 
> Do you think I could fit 11inches rims under my R32 GTR with same offset as you
> (but not same wheels thou)


Offset on the front is +19, offset on the rears is +16

Not too sure about r32, but i was under the impression their arches are not as spacious as R33's? 

I think you can go 10's for definite but anything more, I would just be guessing...


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Faz Choudhury said:


> Offset on the front is +19, offset on the rears is +16
> 
> Not too sure about r32, but i was under the impression their arches are not as spacious as R33's?
> 
> I think you can go 10's for definite but anything more, I would just be guessing...


10" with same offset then?


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Looking good mate


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Dohc said:


> 10" with same offset then?


Yeah i think that would be ok and if need be you could get some small spacers if need be  

Thanks James


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Faz Choudhury said:


> Yeah i think that would be ok and if need be you could get some small spacers if need be
> 
> Thanks James



thank you very much!
Im looking for new wheels for my R32 GTR and I wasnt sure about the widht and offset I should buy...


----------



## Corny (Sep 19, 2006)

Fine looking wheels


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

I´ve bought 17inches rims with offset +22 do you think that is ok for R32 GTR?

I dont remember the width..8" or 9"
bought them from Uk


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

good god Faz - this is the first time I've laid eyes on pics of your motor ...its truly stunning - I love the black rims with chrome edging. Probably the most stylish gtr I've clapped eyes on 


..and doesn't black look amazing when its been buffed up


----------

